# RAM upgrade in Mac



## akhill jain (Dec 13, 2021)

I recently stumbled across a company called OWC- other world computing that develops and deals in solutions for upgrading RAMs across various Mac products which in some cases may even upgrade the performance capabilities to the latest model out there. (OWC has been there since quite sometime now and as per most reviews online it seems to be reliable too.)
While that sounds really interesting and cool, I was wondering if the already existing cooling system on the machine would be able to handle that extra power/ heat optimally?
Let's take a 2015 macbook pro 15" as an example.

Not that I'm upgrading, but I'm still looking to seek some thoughts on this and other potential issues that might not be obvious. Thank you.


----------



## ridgero (Dec 13, 2021)

You have to be more precise, a RAM upgrade does not really affect the heat development. 

A CPU upgrade (e.g. iMac) does. Saw that some even gave their iMac 21 ”an 9900k upgrad and don’t have any problems, because macOS throttles a hot CPU with no problems.

You should watch some YouTube Videos of Luke Miani, he does crazy things


----------



## akhill jain (Dec 13, 2021)

Sure, thank you so much


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 13, 2021)

akhill jain said:


> Let's take a 2015 macbook pro 15" as an example.


Unfortunately, it's not upgradeable in any way. The Ram is soldered to the motherboard.

I upgraded the Ram on my 2020 iMac with OWC Ram. Great product, zero issues.


----------



## akhill jain (Dec 13, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Unfortunately, it's not upgradeable in any way. The Ram is soldered to the motherboard.
> 
> I upgraded the Ram on my 2020 iMac with OWC Ram. Great product, zero issues.



Glad to know that it works well with the update on the iMac for you!
But I wonder that if it can't be upgraded for the model taken as an example above, why would OWC mention and advertise otherwise?!
Do you think there might be a possibility, or it could just be an error on OWC's part?!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 13, 2021)

akhill jain said:


> Glad to know that it works well with the update on the iMac for you!
> But I wonder that if it can't be upgraded for the model taken as an example above, why would OWC mention and advertise otherwise?!
> Do you think there might be a possibility, or it could just be an error on OWC's part?!


Can you please post a link to the details?


----------



## akhill jain (Dec 13, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Can you please post a link to the details?


Sorry I think you're right about RAM being impossible to upgrade! What I saw was about SSDs. Please excuse me.
Thanks for sharing your experience though😊


----------



## charlieclouser (Dec 13, 2021)

In general, OWC can absolutely be trusted for Mac upgrades and accessories of all kinds. They have been around forever, and are extremely focused on Mac. They design and engineer their own hardware, and often have higher capacity RAM and SSD upgrades than you'll find anywhere else. They're so popular in the Mac aftermarket that the expression "OWC RAM" has become kind of like calling a facial tissue a "Kleenex" or a photocopy a "Xerox". 

Over the years I have bought tons of OWC memory upgrades, internal SSDs, and other goodies like the brackets to mount 2.5" SSDs in older Mac Pro internal drive bays, external enclosures, drive docks, etc.

You can absolutely buy with confidence from OWC.


----------



## akhill jain (Dec 14, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> In general, OWC can absolutely be trusted for Mac upgrades and accessories of all kinds. They have been around forever, and are extremely focused on Mac. They design and engineer their own hardware, and often have higher capacity RAM and SSD upgrades than you'll find anywhere else. They're so popular in the Mac aftermarket that the expression "OWC RAM" has become kind of like calling a facial tissue a "Kleenex" or a photocopy a "Xerox".
> 
> Over the years I have bought tons of OWC memory upgrades, internal SSDs, and other goodies like the brackets to mount 2.5" SSDs in older Mac Pro internal drive bays, external enclosures, drive docks, etc.
> 
> You can absolutely buy with confidence from OWC.


Thank you so much for sharing your experience! I'm not really looking to upgrade anytime soon but was just curious about the upgrades! Certainly, your response is reassuring for whenever I do intend to get an upgrade! Thanks again! Cheers!


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 14, 2021)

OWC is very reliable and first class in Mac upgrades, products and support. I’ve upgraded tons of Mac gear over the years and trust them implicitly. I’m considering a few new upgrades at the moment. 

Upgrades used to be easier to define but these days buying a few steps up from what you already own is becoming more and more price competitive. Do your research!


----------



## Delboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Yep agree OWC is OK but I have had an SSD mac upgrade of theirs fail after 1 year and my son lost everything on his old macbook pro bar his last backup which was 3 months earlier even though I kept telling him to do this weekly or fortnightly at worse but to save off Uni work to external as well as. OWC were not that forthcoming with help unless I paid for it and shipped it overseas. I bought him a new mac with larger SSD in the end and I repaired his old one for myself with a 2nd hand ex Apple SSD from Ebay. 
Not all macbooks are OK for memory upgrade as another poster said .. some are actually soldered to the MB.
Just have took online with your mac version or email OWC. Upgrading is easy to do if not soldered.


----------



## akhill jain (Dec 21, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Yep agree OWC is OK but I have had an SSD mac upgrade of theirs fail after 1 year and my son lost everything on his old macbook pro bar his last backup which was 3 months earlier even though I kept telling him to do this weekly or fortnightly at worse but to save off Uni work to external as well as. OWC were not that forthcoming with help unless I paid for it and shipped it overseas. I bought him a new mac with larger SSD in the end and I repaired his old one for myself with a 2nd hand ex Apple SSD from Ebay.
> Not all macbooks are OK for memory upgrade as another poster said .. some are actually soldered to the MB.
> Just have took online with your mac version or email OWC. Upgrading is easy to do if not soldered.


Hey, @Delboy 
Thank you for sharing your experience and sorry to hear about the same😅


----------



## alcorey (Dec 21, 2021)

https://everymac.com/ - Great resource for everything about any Mac


----------

